# Leveling Machines



## zindel (Feb 22, 2011)

Okay so 3 posts in 1 day…has to be a record for me today…ANYWAYS…I was wondering if anyone knows of a good way to level off their machines. I work in a garage and it slopes down and out into the drive way as it should…but that is no good for machines and tables in a work shop. I was thinking something along the lines of this…









but they don't give a place to purchase or a price. Anyone else know if something useful? other then a block wood


----------



## americancanuck (Apr 4, 2011)

leveling machines is, quite simply, not imporpant unless you are dealing with machines that are not free standing. Get it as close as you can get it and call it good enough. bits and such have to be perpendicular to the table but level means very little.


----------



## zindel (Feb 22, 2011)

Sorry i guess level was not quite what i was going for…how about stable? lol i am gonna rearrange my shop and i know some places i want to put them they will tip around and not quite be all 4 on the ground…


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Just use shims…..wood shims…...Usually takes about 1/4" thickness or less. place a shim under each leg, or as needed to get level…..


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Each tool you want to level is probably different. Some things work in one situation that won't in others. Take a look at how I leveled this. Angle iron and nut/bolt.


----------



## DBerryhill (Dec 23, 2011)

You can find inexpensive adjustable leveling pads similar to the ones in your photo here:
http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INPDFF?PMPAGE=541&PMCTLG=00
http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INPDFF?PMPAGE=542&PMCTLG=00

Most woodworking machines weigh less than metalworking machines so you can use the smaller (and less expensive) ones.


----------



## doncutlip (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah, I agree with Rick, just use shims; even with a nice mobile stand on my bandsaw I have to shim it.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Leveling a machine is only really important for metal machining tools such as a lathe.

If they are twisted at all they won't machine a perfect diameter from on length to the other.

On woodworking machines it is not nearly as important and like others have mentioned, shims work fine.


----------



## mrtoasty (Jan 13, 2011)

I just use shim shingles or if they are the right thickness a square of composition shingle. If you put the grit down it won't move around.

Les


----------



## ScottN (Jan 24, 2011)

I've used carriage bolts before on an old table saw out feed table.


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

Lots of choices on Ebay. -Jack


----------



## zindel (Feb 22, 2011)

Jack thanks for the link i will have to look through those. really helps!


----------

